# ~amd64 pod Gentoo - czy warto

## Xywa

Witam,

Testowałem kiedyś przez tydzień amd64, ale miałem problemy i po tygodniu zrezygnowałem. Obecnie mam system stabilny, a całem multimedia są na ~amd64. Na dniach dostane nowy laptop do pracy i chce ostatniej szansy dla systemu  z ~amd64, jako że tym razem przez kilka tygodni nie będe musiał przenosić pracy na nowy laptop od razu, więc będe miał czas na ew. naprawę usterek.

Odświeżam pytanie: ~amd64 na Gentoo - czy warto?

czekam na wasze doświadczenia, plus i minusy.

----------

## SlashBeast

Warto, ja tylko wymuszam stabliny toolchain

 */etc/portage/package.keywords wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sys-libs/glibc -~amd64
> 
> sys-devel/gcc -~amd64
> ...

 

----------

## soban_

Od paru lat jade na ~amd64 i jest ok. Tylko trzeba z glowa robic dispatch-conf lub etc-update. Czasami zdarzaja sie sytulacje ze trzeba zamaskowac dany pakiet i juz, ewentualnie jego zaleznosci - ostatnio tak z udev mialem. Generalnie to tutaj mi sie wydaje ze wazna jest systematycznosc w upgradowaniu systemu przy np takich krowach jak kde - bo gdy przyjdzie Ci upgradowac caly system po np paru miesiacach to moze byc kaszana. A tak krok po kroku ewentualne bledy eliminujesz... tutaj mozna powiedziec ze im mniej mamy w systemie tym mniejsze prawdopodobnienstwo zaistnienia takowej sytulacji (-: czyli w skrocie ograniczac sie do tego co ewentualnie uzywamy. Kiedys za dawnych dni jak mialem wiecej czasu, instalowalem kde, gnoma, xfce4 itp wszystko na jednej maszynie - bo lubilem bawic sie, testowac itp dzisiaj jakbym mial stawiac funkcjonalne i praktyczne gentoo to jakies mega male srodowisko graficzne + minimum niezbedne do niego.

----------

## Garrappachc

Polecam ~amd64, pakiety są świeże a zarazem stabilne, od kilku lat nie zdarzyło mi się nic przykrego. Sytuacje, kiedy trzeba zrobić downgrade lub pobawić się configiem zdarzają się rzadziej niż raz na rok, a wszystkie nowinki i najnowsze wersje programów są czasami dużo lepsze od tych starszych, które właśnie wchodzą do Debiana.

----------

## Pryka

Nie mam w sumie nic do dodania. Koledzy napisali wszystko co wypada wiedzieć.

Używam ~amd64 od lat. Jak będziesz robił wszystko z głową to unikniesz jakichś większych przykrości  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Xywa

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Tylko trzeba z glowa robic dispatch-conf lub etc-update.

 

...no właśnie, ja robie etc-update, -3, i potem yes, yes....

 :Rolling Eyes: 

mam nadzieje że czegoś nie sknocę

----------

## zygikuleczka

Od poł roku mniej więcej korzystam z niestabilnej gałęzi i jest zdecydowanie więcej "zabawy" niż ze stabilnym gentoo. Na początek nie ma za bardzo sensu bo można się zrazić ale jako kolejny etap wtajemniczenia-czemu nie...

----------

## Jacekalex

Warto, na amd64 i gcc-4.6.2 mam mniej błędów, niż na stabilnym x86 i gcc-4.5.*.

Flagi USE praktycznie te same.

Pozdrawiam

 :Wink: Last edited by Jacekalex on Mon Jul 09, 2012 9:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Garrappachc

gcc-6.4.2? oO ;]

Ja obecnie mam 4.6.3 i polecam szczerze, żadnych problemów.

Za to z 4.7... polecam się na razie wstrzymać  :Wink: 

----------

